# Your favorite rifle caliber



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

There are so many good *rifle* calibers to shoot , for many different purposes,

I'm sure everyone has their favorite *rifle* caliber , for whatever reason,

I am always curious and interested what people like and why,

So lets fire up(pun) this thread and share our favorite rifle(only) caliber, and why it is.

I'll start off the thread with mine.

It's a tough decision for me , because I really like more than one a lot.

But, I guess I like this one most for a few reasons.

Main reason is the awesome energy/force/knock down power of it, and it is *very easy to reload* .

Can be loaded to great accuracy, from 50 yards out to 1200 yards, and can be loaded with Black powder.

I just love reloading this round, and shooting my reloads. Everything from 300 gr up to 500 gr .
A hot 500 gr is the only rifle round so far that I have spun a bowling pin all the way over the bar, at 50 yards, with.

oooops, I forgot to tell what the Caliber is ...it's the 45-70 gov.

Here are my 45-70 Rifles that I shoot a lot. (not so much that little H&R sb2, hurts too much )









I would add....if your favorite rifle caliber happens to be a handgun caliber also....fine ....tell us why it's your favorite rifle caliber.

Jim


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

For me it's a 22 Ive killed everything the Ozarks has to offer with a 22 anything from deer to squirrels and you can easily carry 500 rounds and they are quieter than most rifles.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

That Ruger No 1 you have have can handle 45-70's that are loaded HOT. Like approaching 458 power. Of course those loads kick like a Missouri mule too ( I know this part for a fact).


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

You would think that my favorite caliber is 5.56mm or .223 by the sheer volume of AR-15's that I own and the tens of thousands of rounds of ammo I have on hand. But in reality my favorite rifle caliber is the .303 British. The .303 British is very similar to the .308 ballistically and has more than enough power to take any sized game in my region, including the two legged kind. Of course my fondness for the .303 is based in large part on my fondness for the Enfield rifles, particularly the No4 MK1 and P14. I even like the sporterized surplus rifles from days gone by. I purchased a sporterized No4 MK1 at a gun show for $90 when I was a teenager and have taken many animals with it, including a few whitetail deer. The .303 with open sight shoots true for me and I find it to be more than capable of meeting all of my rifle needs. Short of rappelling down the side of the building and kicking through a picture window of course.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

My dad used to have a British 303 that I used back in the 80's


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Flight1630 said:


> My dad used to have a British 303 that I used back in the 80's


I wonder what is happening to all those Canadian Ranger Enfields that are being retired for the Sako T3 CTR's? Would be awesome to get your hands on one. Would be awesome for ME to get MY hands on one!


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

My grandfather had one of the .303 Enfields his brother brought back from WWI. First gun I ever shot.
I like the Marlin 45-70 a lot. I am very partial to lever guns. And that Sharps Quigley is just a beautiful rifle. Love to have either one of them.
My favorite is a Marlin .336 is the favorite I have.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I guess mine would also be the .22.
I have more .22 than all my others combined.
Like hashbrown said you can carry a lot of ammo for one and it will get the job done.
Saw a slaughter guy drop a really big bull with a .22 and that bull never even twitched when he hit the ground.
DRT.
Shot placement wins over caliber.
I also am fond of my .223/5.56 but for different reasons.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Not to sure. I would like to get a hold of one myself


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Found this.
https://www.google.ca/amp/www.thefi...canadian-ranger-lee-enfields-sold-public/amp/


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

,kuyt6789ol.;lkjnb


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Question on the .223 what are they truely good for? I'm assuming that they are good for dogs and coyotes. But not much else or am I wrong. Would they be expensive for plinking.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Caribou said:


> There is certainly no wrong answer here. The hard part is narrowing down and picking the best right answer. I will go for the .308. The round will take almost anything in my neighborhood. The deciding factor is the guns that are available for it.


The 308 is what I'm leaning towards when I can get a rifle, my brother in law loves his 30-06.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

po098765r4edcvbnm,lo09


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Flight1630 said:


> Question on the .223 what are they truely good for? I'm assuming that they are good for dogs and coyotes. But not much else or am I wrong. Would they be expensive for plinking.


I've killed deer and wild hogs with mine not that they're good for that.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

I'd have to say my favorite is 9mm. 

I have a Hi-point carbine that is the sweetest thing-not too much recoil and surprisingly accurate. I've not fired to more than 50 yards with it, but I can get good groupings in the 10 ring pretty easily using just the iron sights that came with it. One of the best things about the Hi-point is that unlike the M-16, it doesn't send hot brass down my sleeve (I'm a lefty). I have scars on my right arm from burns I got years ago from my M-16. 

I also have a 9mm S&W M&P Shield, which I also love- fits my hand as though it was made for me. Before I got the shield, my carry weapon of choice was a Makarov 380- until I fired the Shield for the first time! Now it is very convenient that my rifle and handgun both fire the same caliber - makes ammo purchases easy!

My hubby has larger calibers, but they are all either too clunky or have too much recoil for me to really enjoy firing them. I'll stick with my 9mms any day!:2thumb:


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm more of a pistol type of guy. 45 is better because for 8 years we had a 44 that didn't work. Just recently started to expand my rifle selection.

.22 as a kid. I had to buy my own ammo and that was all I could afford.

45 Colt is the caliber I'm most proficient with. Ya I know that ain't a rifle caliber but that is what my 1866 eats.

Son says I need to get with the modem times so I purchase a .223/5.56. That is only .003" bigger then my childhood 22! I bought one, put in a better trigger, zeroed in the iron sights before putting a co-witness red dot on top. It's OK if you like shooting 22s. Small mouth case and the volume of powder that goes in it makes it a bit interesting to reload.

.308 with a 22" barrel was my next purchase. A politically correct non-black without a collapsible stock. This rifle is my long range choice. Zero the iron sights for 200 yards and then put a Nikon P-308 4-12x on top. Plan on zeroing the scope this weekend.

Next on my list is a SR-762. I foolishly purchase a ATN X-sight II HD 3-14X without doing enough research. Don't read me wrong, the scope is excellent! I just made a impossible choice of a rifle (the .308 I mentioned first) to mount it on. The SR-762 will solve this problem and give me night capabilities.

So for my favorite rifle caliber I lean strongly towards .308/7.62.

I sure took the long trail to answer your question didn't I?


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Had to grin over the .303 British being a favorite. I was about 13 or 14 when I bought one mail order from a magazine. This was soon after the Korean war and the one I bought in "excellent" condition went for $17. With my apologies to fans of that rifle, I hated mine with a passion. The only ammo available from stores was 215 grain round nose, and for anything over 100 yards, you might as well throw the rifle at it, as barn doors were perfectly safe at that range and beyond. It was horribly nose heavy and after cutting off all the extra steel and wood, it only became less accurate.

Since I don't hunt anymore, and since my .22 will suffice for small game in a survival situation, while the best caliber for my needs is the .223. The reason being the availability of ammo after the fan does its job, and it's big enough to handle human predators. 

My sentimental favorite is the .30-30, as there is something purely American and emotionally comforting about a lever action in that caliber.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

For me answering a question like this is like asking which one of your Children do you love best, that being said my Daughter and I re-worked an old Russian Mosin Nagant which we are both proud of. The Rifle is very accurate and the round is hard hitting and I really like it....But I like my 30-30 as well...I even love my Pellet Rifle, and, and, and...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

GaryS said:


> Had to grin over the .303 British being a favorite. I was about 13 or 14 when I bought one mail order from a magazine. This was soon after the Korean war and the one I bought in "excellent" condition went for $17. With my apologies to fans of that rifle, I hated mine with a passion. The only ammo available from stores was 215 grain round nose, and for anything over 100 yards, you might as well throw the rifle at it, as barn doors were perfectly safe at that range and beyond. It was horribly nose heavy and after cutting off all the extra steel and wood, it only became less accurate.


No apologies necessary, we all have different experiences and preferences. Bore condition and ammo selection is everything with those Enfields. I have come across more than few "duds" in my time as well. Plus 215 grain seems a bit heavy for that caliber, most of what I shoot is 150-180 grain. I don't expect to be putting bullets into the center at 300 meters but at 100 meters mine are all dead on.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Kind of surprises me that I have not seen the venerable 7.62x54 Russian on this list yet, aka the "Soviet 30-06" (although it is probably more comparable to the .308). The Mosin Nagant is a very popular rifle among preppers and survivalist and the 7.62x54R is a hard hitting round. I have a couple Mosins (an M38 and an M44) and a few 880 round sealed tins of surplus ammo sitting in my BOL, just in case. When we go out there I like to put a dozen rounds or so through each rifle and clean them up before putting them back into storage. The 7.62x54R has a bit of whomp but is hard hitting and reasonably accurate.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

7.62X51 AKA the 308.
7.62X39
7.62X54 RR
5.56X45 AKA 223
45 L.C
44 Mag
22 LR
Pretty much in that order.
As for shotgun:
12,20,16, 410


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

I have owned a multitude of calipers and I have loved each of them -- except the 25-06. It shot very well but I had to special order the ammo, nobody stocked it, that stopped spur of the moment shooting.

My list of calibers owned:
220 swift. 
22-250
22 Lr
.380 
.357
9mm
30-06
25-06
243
410

Next calibers to purchase:
308 / 7.62 x 51
6.5 Creedmore
12 gauge 

I enjoyed them all but each had a specific purpose and times change. I don't collect firearms, I simply change firearms / calibers to suit changing circumstances. Groundhogs, 220 swift or 22-250. Mutant hoards, 308 or 6.5 Creedmore. Each caliber has it's role.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Gotta tell ya I'm very fond of a much overlooked caliber .

I don't think the .22WMR is given enough credit .

It can be a very good small critter round, at greater distances than .22lr.

I would not be afraid to take Coyote or fox with it at 150 yrds, as its usually accurate enogh to get good placement.

I've taken many Groundhogs with it , out to 150 yards, but haven't had a shot at a Coyote yet.

A friend of mine took a doe with a .22mag , a couple years ago with an eyeball shot.

I have a few Rifles that shoot the round.

I have handguns for it also, but I don't really like it as a handgun round.

Here are my favorite .22mag rifles...

























Jim


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

For me it is 22 then a 3030,then a .50

22 is small, light weight & can kill deer,hogs & two legged varmint.

3030 is heaver, but can knock down most anything.

.50 cal because it a .50 cal


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

phideaux said:


> Gotta tell ya I'm very fond of a much overlooked caliber .
> 
> I don't think the .22WMR is given enough credit
> 
> Jim


I am also fond of the .22 mag and have been looking at adding a Savage A22 Magnum to the collection. I think it would make a great mid-range small game rifle and probably just a fun shooter too. I had a single shot .22WMR when I was younger and the "power" difference between the .22LR and .22WMR is very noticeable.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Oh yeah, I have that one very high on my want list.

Been reading good things aboutit.
I remember when they came with the A17 , I was droolin over that one too.

Wish you would buy one and let me know how you like it ...

I've never had a Savage rifle that wasn't a tackdriver outta the box.



Jim


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

If I could have only one it would be the 30/06. Mainly because my favorite '06 is lighter to carry. My 338 is my "down-to-the-wire" go-to rifle simply because it is most effective but it weighs about three pounds more than the "06 and gets heavy after a few hours of carrying it. I have several different rifles/calibers and like them all so picking just one really isn't feasable for me. Regarding handguns ... 357 Magnum and .22 are favorites as are my .44 cap and ball revolvers.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

First off I am a firm believer that rifle calibers have strengths and weaknesses! I wouldn't use a .22 to try to take down a wild boar, a bear, moose or an elk. I wouldn't use a .338 to shoot a squirrel either though.

Small game .22LR because it's cheap (used to be anyways), can be accurate with the right firearm and great for teaching young adults how to properly use a rifle without scaring the poop out of them with a mule kick!

Large game I prefer a 30-06, fairly inexpensive, available everywhere ammo is sold in the U.S. and there is a variety of rounds available to suit your needs.

Tactical - Does this even need mentioned....5.56 duh but many would argue that a .308/7.62 is a damn fine tactical round as well. Again I see uses for both, if I am in a tactical situation where a vehicle born threat is likely then a .308/7.62 would win over the 5.56 due to it's ability to penetrate and immobilize a vehicle better than a 5.56. If it is CQB a 5.56 would win in a M4 platform.

But that's just me.
I keep only a few caliber's in my household, at least i did before the canoe incident though, made it easier to stockpile ammo but selling the ammo after the canoe incident was easier to because who doesn't have 5.56, .22, .38spec, .45 auto, 30-06 and 12 gauge? That is all i had before the incident and "if" I were to ever have them again I wouldn't do it any other way. you can get some options in those calibers for sure! 
Take the .45ACP I used to have 3 pistols (Ruger P90, Colt 1911 and H&k) and a Beretta CX4 carbine in .45 before the canoe accident. I seen having a pistol round that could go in a short range carbine as an advantage, same ammo for 2 options/ranges.

just my $.02 which is worth less then that.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

cqp33 I know it's none of my/our business but I keep hearing reference to the boating incident, what happened?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Flight1630 said:


> cqp33 I know it's none of my/our business but I keep hearing reference to the boating incident, what happened?


Frequently Americans take their guns boating to give them some air and recreation time. Guns love boating but they hate being locked up in safes. Unfortunately the dangers of marine based activities are very real. From time to time accidents happen and since guns can't swim they are often lost to the murky depths of the deep blue. Or so the government is told.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> Frequently Americans take their guns boating to give them some air and recreation time. Guns love boating but they hate being locked up in safes. Unfortunately the dangers of marine based activities are very real. From time to time accidents happen and since guns can't swim they are often lost to the murky depths of the deep blue. Or so the government is told.


Opps lol that sucks


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

As time goes on I find my desire to shoot guns that kick waning. In my lifetime I have shot more different guns than many people have even seen. I have shot many African game calibers and on down. Obviously I still shoot an occasional large caliber but I find more pleasure shooting small calibers or small loads in bigger calibers.
Other than 22 rimfire my current favorite caliber in a rifle is .32 H&R Mag. This is worthless for most anything except for enjoyment.
In that same thought I am considering purchasing another pistol caliber rifle. And like the good doctor above I have looked at the Hipoint carbine several times but will likely find a lever action instead.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Frequently Americans take their guns boating to give them some air and recreation time. Guns love boating but they hate being locked up in safes. Unfortunately the dangers of marine based activities are very real. From time to time accidents happen and since guns can't swim they are often lost to the murky depths of the deep blue. Or so the government is told.


In my case it was a canoe. Horrible. Lost everything including the canoe, I barely made it to shore, just horrible!

And what made it worst I couldn't find the receipts either! Insurance company would want proof of purchase and without the receipts I couldn't file a claim. WHAT A HORRIBLE CATASTROPHE! :dunno:


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

cqp33 said:


> First off I am a firm believer that rifle calibers have strengths and weaknesses! I wouldn't use a .22 to try to take down a wild boar, a bear, moose or an elk. I wouldn't use a .338 to shoot a squirrel either though.
> 
> Small game .22LR because it's cheap (used to be anyways), can be accurate with the right firearm and great for teaching young adults how to properly use a rifle without scaring the poop out of them with a mule kick!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the long answer.
I can tell you there are over 600 types of Rosemary plants.
I know when to plant early & late corn, but most of my firearm knowledge comes from hunting & time in the armed forces. 
Me & Jon Snow.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

cqp33 said:


> ... If it is CQB a 5.56 would win in a M4 platform...


Personnel preference. I went with a IWI Tavor

Son put 500 rounds through mine (reloads) without any hiccups.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Want to have some real fun?

Setup at 100 to 150 yards with a good .22 rifle and get some extremely good .22 ammo, a good spotting scope, and shoot for tight groups at that 100 to 150 yards.

Now thats a challenge and is a lot of fun.

When I just want to relax, get away , and don't have my mind cluttered with junk,

That makes for an enjoyable afternoon. Try it sometime.

Here is the one rifle that I enjoy doing this with, and it always comes thru with good tight groups,

Well not always , cuz a little breeze makes a big difference on that 40 gr little bullet traveling below 1100fps.

















This is the .22 ammo I buy for target shooting.

http://www.champchoice.com/store/Main.aspx?p=ItemDetailOptions&item=420108

http://www.champchoice.com/store/Main.aspx?
p=ItemDetailOptions&item=A00100

Jim


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

phideaux said:


> Want to have some real fun?
> 
> Setup at 100 to 150 yards with a good .22 rifle and get some extremely good .22 ammo, a good spotting scope, and shoot for tight groups at that 100 to 150 yards.
> 
> ...


We do the same sort of thing only we have an old damaged church bell sitting out in a pasture about 175 yards from our makeshift shooting area. The bell is about 1/4 of the way up a hill that is covered with trees. I bet we have shot 5,000 rounds at that bell with instant notification of hits.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Now tell me that ain't a lot of fun , and a challenge, with a .22 rifle.



Jim


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I am actually considering purchasing pistols in 9MM or .40 and a matching carbine as well before my next boating accident!  mainly because I am tired of paying .45ACP ammo prices! 9mm is half price compared to .45, .40 is a better overall round IMO but I am still a believer than "two to the chest" with any firearm means you have stopped the person from doing what made you draw and fire your firearm regardless of caliber. 

If the US military uses a 9MM it is good enough for me, that's my belief! I am retired US Navy and was a Small Arms Marksmanship Instructor (SAMI since .gov uses acronyms for everything) for the last 13 years of the 20. I learned at first on .45's then was an instructor during the 9MM era (post 1996 for most of the Navy). Some secops still use 9MM so that tells me it's more about shot placement than caliber and that most calibers when shots are placed correctly (two to the chest was my teaching) will be effective.

So my deciding on 9MM is more about me being a frugal a$$ and also will still be carrying a fully capable firearm. Additional a 9MM carbine will have a greater maximum effective range than a .45acp....at least until my next boating accident!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

cqp33 said:


> I am actually considering purchasing pistols in 9MM or .40 and a matching carbine as well before my next boating accident!  mainly because I am tired of paying .45ACP ammo prices! 9mm is half price compared to .45, .40 is a better overall round IMO but I am still a believer than "two to the chest" with any firearm means you have stopped the person from doing what made you draw and fire your firearm regardless of caliber.
> 
> If the US military uses a 9MM it is good enough for me, that's my belief! I am retired US Navy and was a Small Arms Marksmanship Instructor (SAMI since .gov uses acronyms for everything) for the last 13 years of the 20. I learned at first on .45's then was an instructor during the 9MM era (post 1996 for most of the Navy). Some secops still use 9MM so that tells me it's more about shot placement than caliber and that most calibers when shots are placed correctly (two to the chest was my teaching) will be effective.
> 
> So my deciding on 9MM is more about me being a frugal a$$ and also will still be carrying a fully capable firearm. Additional a 9MM carbine will have a greater maximum effective range than a .45acp....at least until my next boating accident!


The FBI does extensive ballistic testing, and I mean extensive. A couple years ago they determined that the modern 9mm is equal to the .40SW in everything except penetration of vehicles. In fact they found out in some cases the 9mm was better plus it offer more capacity, less wear & tear on the firearm and is less expensive. Right after that the FBI went back to 9mm and so did many other LE agencies across the country.

I have a Colt pattern AR-15 (RRA upper and DoubleStar lower with Hahn mag block) in 9mm and I love it. My kids shoot it all the time and it seems to love the cheap communist block steel cased ammo. I have a pile of 20-30 round magazines which were also not very expensive. I have been thinking about building an AR with a lower that accept extended Glock mags as well. Mine has OD green furniture otherwise it looks just like this one:


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Two- 77.62x39. Ans .308. Although my dads 300mag is pretty nasty too! But! That said I've flattened more deer with a shot gun slug than i can count. Problem is so many guns and not enough money!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

By the way my wife carries a .40 because i love her and want her to make it home every night. Id take a .40 over a 9mm any day. That said ill carry a .45 till i die!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

One more comment. I have killed alot and i mean alot of pigs with a 22mag revolver. Been a great round for dropping 300 pound hogs. I did switch to a .410 because of a couple bad kills with the mag but only because i can't stand to see a animal suffer and the bigger cal makes sure they don't.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

RedBeard said:


> By the way my wife carries a .40 because i love her and want her to make it home every night. Id take a .40 over a 99mm any day. That said ill carry a .45 till i die!


I think what the FBI said in their report was. First, even trained people like cops and FBI agents during a gunfight miss a large number of the shots they take. Second, they pointed out that with the correct bullets in a 9mm the stopping power was nearly as good as in a 40 caliber and the 45. Third, they went back to the 9mm simply because most 9mm handguns hold more bullets in the magazines than do the forties and 45s. therefore it was their conclusion that a person is better off with a 9mm simply because of the increased magazine capacity and the fact that with good ammunition the stopping power was equal to a 40 caliber 45 Auto. I think also they pointed out that the 9mm is easier to control and easier to hit with than either the 40 or the 45. I realize that the people who are big fans of the 40 and 45 probably aren't going to buy this argument and to me it doesn't matter, I believe a person should shoot what they're comfortable with and what they can hit with and they can take the studies and shove them where the sun don't shine.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

mosquitomountainman said:


> I think what the FBI said in their report was. First, even trained people like cops and FBI agents during a gunfight miss a large number of the shots they take. Second, they pointed out that with the correct bullets in a 9mm the stopping power was nearly as good as in a 40 caliber and the 45. Third, they went back to the 9mm simply because most 9mm handguns hold more bullets in the magazines than do the forties and 45s. therefore it was their conclusion that a person is better off with a 9mm simply because of the increased magazine capacity and the fact that with good ammunition the stopping power was equal to a 40 caliber 45 Auto. I think also they pointed out that the 9mm is easier to control and easier to hit with than either the 40 or the 45. I realize that the people who are big fans of the 40 and 45 probably aren't going to buy this argument and to me it doesn't matter, I believe a person should shoot what they're comfortable with and what they can hit with and they can take the studies and shove them where the sun don't shine.


I can get a 25 round mag for my g30 in .45. If that isn't enough my pap m92 (ak-47 pistol) with the 75 round drum mag is the next option. And really if i can't save my life with 10 rounds out of the g30 then im probably dead anyways. And with most shootings being with in 15 feet i would rather the power over numbers. But I've never had a shoot out so maybe im just blowing smoke out of my but.......


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> I can get a 25 round mag for my g30 in .45. If that isn't enough my pap m92 (ak-47 pistol) with the 75 round drum mag is the next option. And really if i can't save my life with 10 rounds out of the g30 then im probably dead anyways. And with most shootings being with in 15 feet i would rather the power over numbers. But I've never had a shoot out so maybe im just blowing smoke out of my but.......


I believe the 10 rounds should be enough statement.
If you are fighting an superior force, they will lobe something heaver at you &


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

crabapple said:


> I believe the 10 rounds should be enough statement.
> If you are fighting an superior force, they will lobe something heaver at you &


That's my theory too.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

This like OMG sooo cool. 
50 cal vs rail track


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

My favorite caliber...hmmm...depends on my intent.

For long guns, I like .22 for hunting small game and inexpensive plinking to improve my technique. For 150 yards and in, my choice is typically 7.62 x 39 - I like the performance, the pop (good for an intermediate caliber), and the low cost (allowing me to stack it high and deep). I love .223 for coyotes and such, especially at intermediate distances (200 to 300 yards). Hunting larger game...deer and bear...my choice is 7.62 x 54r. But, with the price of 7.62 x 54r on the rise, I'll likely be switching to .308 soon - with the added benefit of extending my effective range out to 400 to 500 yards.

Pistols are interesting for me. My favorite caliber has essentially be forced upon me. I can only hit a target (or anything smaller than the broad side of a barn) with two pistols, both of which fortunately use the same caliber. The CZ-82 and the Makarov PM, both of which use 9x18. I'm good with the Mak to about 20 feet. With the CZ, my range is extended out to around 20 yards. Can hardly hit paper with anything else I've tried...and believe me, I've tried a bunch. Yeah, I know it's a weird round and availability could dry up at any time (don't think anyone is producing a pistol in 9x18 anymore, but I could be mistaken).

For home defense, break out the shotgun. 20 gauge loaded with #3 or #4 buck. Too old for the kick of the 12 gauge anymore. If I'm bird hunting, I'll switch to #7 or #8 shot. Only own one shotgun, but I have a 22 inch barrel for home defense purposes (only because a short barrel is easier to manage in hallways and such) and a 28 inch barrel for bird hunting (and trap or just messing around).

So, when you ask me about favorite caliber, I'm apt to come back with a question of my own: "Favorite caliber for what purpose"?


----------

